# RackBank Updates Services for Email And Hosting Service Providers



## Rackbank (Oct 7, 2015)

*RackBank®*, a premium and Central India’s first data center has recently updated its services especially for email service providers and hosting service providers. A dedicated team of experts has been working to reach out to the Asian companies that are engaged in email services and hosting services.

RackBank has already been an expert in deploying dedicated servers and managed servers. However, this expertise is now directed towards addressing the growing needs of hosting and email service provider companies. That is because this section often struggles to get the best support services that are badly required for large scale websites that they are catering to. These companies need to provide large storage space and bandwidth to their shared or virtual server hosting customers. With the growing number of eCommerce sellers and more and more consumers switching to websites for their big and small needs, the hosting service providers as well as email service providers need to brace up for the market.

“RackBank offers two clear advantages to hosting companies over other data centers. One, our dedicated and managed servers are available at competitive prices. We are able to reduce the CapEx and OpEx of our clients by almost 70%. Two, our support services are of a kind that come like a full package. This means that most of our support services are free of cost and are available at the beck and call of the clients,” says Senior Support Executive Radhe Dhakad.

India is almost 10 years behind China when it comes to eCommerce space. This means there’s a huge untapped market that is further deterred due to data loss, slow servers and the likes. “Here’s where all the hosting providers can make a huge difference if only they chose their data centers carefully. RackBank has a special edge for startups, email providers and hosting companies not just in terms of offers but also in terms of providing expertise from the ground up,” he adds.

*About RackBank *

RackBank® is a Tier-3 Data Center – Central India’s first data center founded in 2013. RackBank is a specialist in solving problems of data security for email service providers, hosting service providers, new online businesses and start-ups by rendering exceptional IT infrastructural facilities to help their businesses run large scale websites.


----------



## MartinD (Oct 8, 2015)

Any particular reason why a customer would chose you over another that does try and run 'fake' tutorials for the sake of negative 'SEO'?


----------



## DomainBop (Oct 8, 2015)

MartinD said:


> Any particular reason why a customer would chose you over another that does try and run 'fake' tutorials for the sake of negative 'SEO'?



Location.  Their DC  (35,000 sq ft) is the only Tier 3 DC in Central India.   

http://www.datacentermap.com/india/indore/rack-bank.html .  

It also looks like they're building a  large data centre park with another company (and some government funding) which is scheduled to open next year.

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/city/indore/First-ever-Data-Centre-Park-in-Indore-by-2016/articleshow/47825512.cms  and http://www.datacenterdynamics.com/design-strategy/indian-city-of-indore-readies-for-data-center-park-by-2016/94299.fullarticle

Other than that, I don't think anyone will be choosing them before they fix the broken SSL on their site which is making it inaccessible today...



Quote said:


> Secure Connection Failed
> 
> An error occurred during a connection to www.rackbank.com. Peer reports it experienced an internal error. (Error code: ssl_error_internal_error_alert)
> 
> ...


tl;dr: real company with real datacenter and attractive dedicated offerings (for India), now if someone could just convince them that posting fake tutorials and other SEO tricks tend to have a negative effect and scare away potential customers...


----------

